# C. alba 'Yahawatta' Sri Lanka



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This is an interesting form of alba with nice soft coloring in the leaves. It is a slower grower than other Crypts, yet seem sturdy enough. Grown in a neutral pH.
Bill


----------

